# Happy River Unloading at Port Terminal -05/21/19 - Timelapse



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Courtesy of Duluth Harbor Cam Dennis O'Hara video shot by Duluth Cargo Connect

Happy River Unloading at Port Terminal -05/21/19 - Timelapse:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=146&v=CL7JlremcEc

Cargo is windmill towers timelapse video is 3 minutes 02 seconds long and shows nine hours of unloading.

Greg Hayden


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

*Port of Duluth, Minnesota USA*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=LDlixcg14oY

06/17/2019 five minutes fourteen seconds video of Industrial Skipper - Liberian flag - Duluth arrival with windmill blades. First half utilizing the two Duluth Piers cameras are real time. Portions of the second half - a truncated zoomed in close up from GLA camera of the vessel, scooting across the harbor, docking at the Duluth Port Terminal are run at different speeds. Entering the slip notice the row of large round orange things? Those are fitted to each end of the towers - providing protection for the tower inside as well as lifting points - for previously delivered windmill towers. 






06/18-19/2019 time lapse two minutes forty seconds video of Industrial Skipper discharging wind turbine blades using ships' cargo gear. 






06/19/2019 five minutes nine seconds real time video of Happy River - Netherlands flag - arriving Duluth with more windmill towers. The powerboat following behind is the Duluth Harbor Pilot boat Sea Bear. Notice the huge crowds witnessing the event! It IS summer in Duluth - a BIG tourist draw during the warmer summer months. 

When I was growing up in the 1940s-50s and beyond Duluth dealt with ships and ships crews in a harsh manner. Duluth had strict no smoking in port rules for ships and enforced them relentlessly. Crews who came to the attention of Police while ashore - regardless of situation - more often than not ended up bruised and beaten and tossed in with the drunks in Duluth jail. 

Duluth fell on hard times in the 70s and 80s and lost 25,000 of its population. NOW Duluth embraces its maritime heritage. There are few places in the world today where the average tourist can get this close to a ship - without booking passage - as at the Duluth Piers. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=upc8sjywF1U

06/19/2019 five minutes two seconds video of Federal Leda depart Duluth while Sea Bear came alongside and took off her harbor pilot. First part coming down the harbor is speeded up but real time within the range of the Aerial Bridge cam and the Canal Cam both located atop the Maritime Museum at the north pier. Not many people these days get to see a ships pilot leave a ship in the usual manner - ie on the fly pilot crawls down a flexible ladder to the pilot boat. 






06/20/2019 two minutes fifteen seconds Duluth Cargo Connect timelapse video of Happy River discharging windmill towers at Duluth Port Terminal using shore cranes.

Greg Hayden
Vista, CA USA


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Filmed closer to the action, Duluth Cargo Connect Timelapse 2 minutes 24 seconds video of Industrial Song discharging windmill blades, using ships' cargo gear. 

See Screen-Capture-Industrial-Song.jpg attached.

Please take a look at NorthernImages-industrial-Song-Portugal flag-E.jpg attached.

Another great drone shot from Duluth Pro Photographer Dennis O'Hara

https://www.northernimages.com/

This is a better angle than previous pictures, it shows a lot of the area around the Clure Marine Terminal. The Song is tied to pier D. It is a multi-purpose pier see:

Dock-C-D-Artist-Rendering-Phase-I-2015-E.jpg attached

This piece of land used to be home to two huge grain elevators.

Anyway the JB Ford can be seen at the Azcon Scrap Yard:

http://duluthshippingnews.com/2015/10/07/j-b-ford-to-be-towed-to-azcon-scrapyard-in-duluth/

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/historic/perspectives/JBFord/default.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._B._Ford

VERY slowly scrapping the vessel .... 

You can see windmill tower sections with their distinct orange end caps lying close by the ship. In the upper right corner you can see windmill blades. In between did you notice the several rows of mostly white trucks parked shoulder to shoulder? Here, look at this:

Altec-Products.jpg

https://www.altec.com/

Altec manufacturers and builds cranes and drills and specialized bodies that they place on new mostly white truck chassis' that commonly are delivered by rail from the chassis factories. Altec advertise customers in 100 countries. You can see a row of completed vehicles on the left in the back row. Altec employs 200-250 people in Duluth.

Attached:

Altec-Products-E.jpg (82.5 KB) 
Dock-C-D-Artist-Rendering-Phase-I-2015-E.jpg (112.1 KB) 
JBFord-E.jpg (82.3 KB) 
NorthernImages-industrial-Song-Portugal flag-E.jpg (116.7 KB) 
Screen-Capture-Industrial-Song-E.jpg (85.8 KB)

Greg Hayden
Vista, CA USA


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

*How far is 1,000 feet? Watch the below to see:*






October 27, 2017 American Integrity Departing Duluth MN USA
Two minutes forty-four seconds real time video

http://www.duluthharborcam.com/p/canal-park-cams.html
I did a screen capture resulting in the still image below:
20190706-1549-PDT-Piers1-American-Integrity-+63F.jpg attached
Saturday July 6, 2019 1,000 feet LOA US flag MV American Integrity Departing Duluth MN USA

http://www.americansteamship.com/fleet/mv-american-integrity.php

http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/AmericanIntegrity.htm

http://www.duluthharborcam.com/p/pier-b-cam.html
Screen capture Pier B Cam resulting in still image below:
20190706-1731-PDT-Bay-Front-Festival-Park.jpg

http://www.duluthharborcam.com/p/dualc.html
Screen capture Bayfront Cam:
20190706-1750-PDT-Bay-Front-Festival-Park.jpg

Concert Entertainment: http://trampledbyturtles.com/

Attached:
20190706-1549-PDT-Piers1-American-Integrity-+63F.jpg (161.2 KB) 
20190706-1731-PDT-Bay-Front-Festival-Park.jpg (125.0 KB) 
20190706-1750-PDT-Bay-Front-Festival-Park.jpg (107.8 KB)

Greg Hayden
Vista, CA USA


----------

